# How often do your parents remind you that you are still single ?



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

For me, its at least once a Month.
Yesterday we went fishing (yay.. boredom) and my Dad said jokingly, "son. You know we wouldn't be asking you to come fishing with us, if you had a girlfriend."


----------



## caesarea (Aug 20, 2009)

My parents like to joke about finding me a boyfriend, but I think they're mostly happy I don't. They know I won't drop the Oops, I'm pregnant bombshell on them like my sister did. I think they're a bit disturbed by my indifference to relationships, though. So they're worried but they aren't really worried? That doesn't make much sense, but I can't really explain it. 

edit - How often? Every other month or so. Depends on the amount of family gatherings and how often I actually participate in them.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

When I was younger my mother used to remind me whenever I went out but in a negative way - reminding me "jokingly" to stay away from girls. Well it worked. :roll


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My dad says things like - "you know... you aren't getting any younger" (darn dad - I had almost forgotten that little tidbit - thanks for reminding me).

Or... he will say.... "So have you met anyone yet?" or "Anyone you want us to meet?"... (hmmm... uh... no, but let me go look under my bed, hmmm nope, ummmm.... tell ya what when I have someone lined up you will be the first to know --- NOT).

OH, how often... every time I see him. Once every other week.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

My parents very rarely reminds me that I'm single actually. They never tried to set me up with someone either. The only one in my family that really makes that type of remarks is my grandfather; he sometimes says: "so, when are you gonna bring a girlfriend?" (arg, if a woman wanted me, maybe i would have a girlfriend) and sometimes "oh you have a car, it's useful when you want to go see your girlfriend" and things like that. I often feel like a loser for being single, especially since some of my younger cousins are now in a relationship.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

JFmtl said:


> I often feel like a loser for being single, especially since some of my younger cousins are now in a relationship.


It feels even worse when they're married with a clutch of adorable kids... been there, done that. :sigh


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

My parents have never said anything like that to me...


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

Never.

My mother is happy that I got work and I am independent from others.

And it's not considered top priority in my current social environement.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

VIncymon said:


> How often do your parents remind you that you are still single ?


Never, which I really appreciate because I'm the oldest of 4 kids and the other 3 all have been or are currently in some sort of relationship. I'm sure my parents know what my situation is but I am grateful they don't feel the need to bring it up in conversation and make me feel even worse about it.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Never. That sucks for you guys that have to put up w/that cr*p.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Never....they know that it is a very touchy and depressing subject for me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My mom use to ask me about it after my divorce but she knows I don't have any friends and that I rarely leave the house so she doesn't ask anymore.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Never. I don't think they care, i think they want me to stay home for ever!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Not much anymore.



VIncymon said:


> For me, its at least once a Month.
> Yesterday we went fishing (yay.. boredom) and my Dad said jokingly, "son. You know we wouldn't be asking you to come fishing with us, if you had a girlfriend."


I used to get that kind of thing. I put a stop to it by just twisting it back on them so they couldn't say anything else. For instance, if your scenario had happened to me, I'd just say "I prefer fishing with you." What are they gonna say to that without sounding douchey?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I just started college again, so they're asking me pretty much every day now. "So, meet any girls today?"...

It's all right though.. I don't mind those reminders. It's good to know they're interested.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Never. I see my mom about once every 2 years and my dad once every 10 years or so.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Every so often my mom will make some point about how I'm a nice guy & any gal who gets me will be treated well but she's never directly asked me about anything regarding relationships. I also can't recall my dad mentioning anything too often but when he bought me my new glasses in the store he loudly said for me to ask a gal sitting waiting on her mom for her opinion on the ones I was looking at. Then as we were walking out the door he said again loudly that I should piss off her mom & ask her out. That's the most vocal he's ever been


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

All the time, ever since I turned about 16, when the 'you aren't old enough to date' restriction was lifted. I'm not even sure why it was in place anyway. I always said no to or waved off any advances I received, anyway.
It's always, 'but you're __ years old, you should be out dating and blah, blah' this or 'you need a man, he'd be good for you' that or something else. It's extremely annoying because I'm not actively looking for anyone. If I happen to stumble upon someone, okay, but I'm not going out of my away to find someone and it's not really driving me up the wall, so I don't need or want to be reminded.



Just Lurking said:


> *I just started college again, so they're asking me pretty much every day now. "So, meet any girls today?"...*
> 
> It's all right though.. I don't mind those reminders. It's good to know they're interested.


I'm so guilty of doing that, even though it annoys me when people ask me that exact thing.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

No. My mom has absolutely no expectations of me. Dad acts like one of these days boys will magically "get" me. He's been saying this since I was 12, though. So I get a confused/incredulous reaction from him whenever he asks if I've met any nice guys and I say "nope."


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My parents don't know that I have a boyfriend, but they don't really remind me about not having one. My mum gets annoyed when I don't seem interested, though.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> No. My mom has absolutely no expectations of me. *Dad acts like one of these days boys will magically "get" me.* He's been saying this since I was 12, though. So I get a confused/incredulous reaction from him whenever he asks if I've met any nice guys and I say "nope."


You mean the same way my dad has been saying "son do your work, and girls will come after" since I was 14.

Well, thanks a lot dad. I'm out of college, and working, and have no experience with women, isn't that just splendid (sarcasm).


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

VIncymon said:


> You mean the same way my dad has been saying "son do your work, and girls will come after" since I was 14.
> 
> Well, thanks a lot dad. I'm out of college, and working, and have no experience with women, isn't that just splendid (sarcasm).


More like, "One of these days, boys'll be crazy about you. One of these days." Which gets really depressing when it's repeated to you for about ten years.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Never, I think they would prefer I didn't right now since it would do nothing but hinter my current professional life and restrict opportunities.

My sister on the other hand.....


----------



## Seth26 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mine don't really bring it up anymore. They used to say stuff when i was younger, they held out some hope I guess. They've seen me interact so they know it's not my uh..area of expertise. You know what won't help you get a girl?..posting on internet forums. Sad but true.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Never. They rarely ask about my life. If I were to bring a lover to meet them, they would probably die of shock because they assume I am asexual.


----------



## SixFigures (Sep 23, 2009)

Mine dont mention it any more, but my mum loves telling me who is getting married on my street or who has just had a baby. I feel like she is comparing. Funny thing is, most of them are onto their second marriage after getting married in their mid 20s failed.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

Nobody has perfect relationships, even your parents. Next time they give you **** about being single I'd suggest hitting their sore spot. Or you can just eat it for the rest of your life and post on the internet about it.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Not all that often. The last time was really embarrassing though. My sister's friend was at my house, and she was talking about how she wanted to set me up with her brother (since she didn't like his current girlfriend). Then my mom (who apparently is more desperate for me to find a guy than I am) told her to let him know that I am _definitely_ available. Did she have to add the "definitely"?

Anyways, my sister reminds me that I'm single nearly everyday. She's always asking me "Talk to any hot guys today?" I always say no, of course. Then she accuses me of not "trying," whatever the heck that means.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> More like, "One of these days, boys'll be crazy about you. One of these days." Which gets really depressing when it's repeated to you for about ten years.


Reminds me of high school:

*me* : "what do i have to do to get a girl"

*older brother *: " Nah, don't worry about that, i never had a girlfriend until college."

that was 7 years ago.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Never. I think my parents would be thrilled if I could make, and keep a friend. Yeah, they don't expect too much from me.

My grandmother does mention it about once a month though.


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

Never. Although, this may be because my dad's gone AWOL, and my mum has her own relationship troubles. My friends ask me too much. They probably think I'm a homosexual.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Never, even my parents know I'm a lost cause.

The other day my mom was talking to a friend on the phone about the amount of money some couples blow on weddings. She then said "I'm going to tell [my brothers name] to keep it simple when he gets married." I thought it was interesting that she specifically said only his name. I think that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Not very often but my mom will sometimes say things like, "You should really meet [a friend's name]'s daughter, I hear she has a crush on you" and then chuckles in disappointment when I always make some excuse why I don't really feel like it. She also sometimes jokingly refers to my dogs as the only grandchildren she'll ever have lol. My older brothers aren't in relationships either but they don't have SA.


----------



## Hypnos (Aug 17, 2009)

My parents never try to talk about this kinda stuff with me, but i kinda wish they would sometimes, i could use the advice.

I ve tried talking to my mother about relationships before by bringing up my last girlfriend but talking to her is just like feeding a nosey woman hungry for information, it s like she doesn t care about helping, she just wants to know everything she can.

I m pretty sure they never mention it to me because the idea of me being with someone is probably laughable in their eyes, since they most likely still see me as some kid nowhere near mature for anything like that.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I feel like my parents don't care, but I've had my grandma ask me if I had guys flirting with me or asking for my number or something like that. I would tell her no and she was shocked. I don't know. I think when someone in my family asks if I have a boyfriend or have a crush, I feel somewhat flattered, feeling like I deserve a man and/or that I'm pretty.


----------



## MrWorry (Sep 5, 2009)

Never, the last time i had a girlfriend and we broke up, i told my mother that i probably would never have another girlfriend. She probably agreed. That was about 15yrs ago


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

My mom doesn't even ask anymore. I used to get the "So, are you seeing anyone" alot in the middle of everyday conversations, but most people don't even bother anymore. Good, huh?


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

My parents have never talked about my love life....ever. I don't think they even know that I've been single all my life, yet they expect me to get married and have kids. Ha, what a joke.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

My parents don't bother to ask. They now I don't go anywhere. Every once in awhile one of my grandfathers will ask if I have a boyfriend or when I'm getting married in jokey way. One of my grandmothers asks if anything has changed or gotten better for me in an expectant way, but it's nice to know she cares enough to keep asking.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Mine don't really hassle me that way, which is pretty cool.


----------



## BlueBamboo (May 8, 2007)

My mother takes the fact that I've never been in a relationship as a sign that I'm going to be exactly like here - go on until I'm in my 30s without any major relationships, be set up with someone by mutual friends, get engaged in a year, wait until marriage to have sex. And she is immensely pleased by this. I think she is entirely unaware that my reasons for being or not being in a relationship might be entirely different from hers, and that my value system certainly is very different from hers. I'd be more afraid to put up with all her reactions over the idea of dating multiple people, living with them, having sex with them, and so on, all of which is terribly wrong of course.

My grandmother apparently always asks my mother (but never me) whether I've found a boyfriend or not yet, and thinks I'm terribly jealous of my best friend who "achieved" marriage before I did despite the fact that she's younger.


----------



## jralva86 (Sep 12, 2009)

idk, when i visit my mom she always has the same line, "your so handsome, i wish you would see that and meet a nice girl somewhere." she has her own intentions for this though, she wants grand kids and since my brother sure as hell isnt going to get married anytime soon, im her last hope i guess.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am never bothered about it, sometimes I wonder if they are concerned or think I am gay or something, and just keeping their opinion to themselves.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

*ugh!*

My parents have asked me if I was gay and my dad told me no man would ever wnt to marry me...my parents aren't the best of people if you can't tell...but I wonder if he's right sometimes...I hope not cus I'd cry s lot!!!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never


----------



## CosmicNeurotica (Sep 26, 2009)

My mom and dad never really say anything about it. Well, I hardly ever see my dad, and my mom, well I don't think she even understands me still living at home is a problem. 
But they know I love the women. God knows I try.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Never, but it's obvious I won't ever be in a relationship.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

rarely, only my mom asks if there's anyone I like.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

for me tho conversation goes something like

mum: so you not bringing anyone to this family thing?
me: nope as usuall
mum: its alright even if its a guy you know
me: why would it be a guy?
*akward silence*


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm really curious when people ask me why I haven't got a girlfriend. They know I'm quiet. Do I fool them into thinking that I'm confident? Bloody doubtful.

It's not that I repel women or anything, it's that I simply don't meet many of them. Most people find each other through friends, and I don't have a lot of friends. No one ever asks me why I barely have any real friends.

"why doesn't that loner have a girlfriend?"
"you just answered your own question"


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

VIncymon said:


> Well, if my mom ever makes that accusation, i'll be moving out.


You say that as though your parents would take that as a threat.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

My mom sometimes asks me when I'll get a boyfriend or says she would like me to see me have a boyfriend but my dad doesn't really bother me about it much.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Earlier in this thread I said that my parents don't really remind me. I was wrong.

I've started to notice that every time a young man comes into the house, my mom tries to get us together. Ugh...and its always with guys who don't commit for longer than a few hours...She doesn't realize that part, so it just makes it awkward for all of us when I seem cold and uninterested.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't normally come on this part of the site - for obvious reasons. Just noticed this thread and thought I'd comment tho. 

My parents don't care! That p!sses me off. My dad eventually sat me down for the obligatory 'Son, shouldn't you have a girlfriend by now' man to man b0ll0cks - when I was 27! Um, little late don't you think? 

Meh. Not that I'm bothered, I guess, I just would have liked a bit of encouragement and motivation when I was young and actually had a chance, y'know? Rather than now, when I'm old, bitter and hopeless and my only reliable social contact consists of an internet forum.

Not that I'm bitter or anything.:sus


----------

